# Drop Checker position



## George Farmer (11 Feb 2011)

Yes, it's a good idea to place the drop checker at the point at where CO2 is least 'expected'.  This way, if there's 30ppm CO2 there, then there will likely be a minimum of 30ppm CO2 elsewhere.

As a side note - always adjust CO2 slowly and keep an eye on livestock.  Some species are more sensitive than others.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (11 Feb 2011)

I agree 100% with what George is telling you.

Just to add I use 2 checkers.

One on the left hand side of the tank quite near where the outflow from the CO2 enriched supply and another at the opposite end of the tank.

I've tried both in various places but as I am using a high turnover (7100lthr in 300lt tank) I've never seen a variation in colour due to position.

I've ended up placing them about half way up the glass on each side.

I'd advise moving them about till you've seen if the level varies place to place. Also move them around a bit as you get plant growth as it may effect flow around the tank.

Once you know its even around the tank just put them in an easy to read place for day to day checks.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (11 Feb 2011)

Corki said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried two DC's, one at subtrate level and one at the top and if they have had slightly different readings? just a though....



Yes - to the above, currently using three (3).
First one is two inches of the substrate on the left hand side
Second is mid water of the right hand side
Third is sub surface at the back.

Regards
paul.


----------



## sanj (12 Feb 2011)

I have 3 in my tank one is at the substrate, odd thing is that one tends to be more yellow/green than the ones higher up.


----------

